# Action Videos -- Lexi in "super slow mo" (240 fps)



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Hubby got a new camera that shoots in "super slow mow" - 240 fps. We've been having fun with Lexi


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh man, I dont have facebook : (


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

pandaparade said:


> Oh man, I dont have facebook : (


Can you not still view it? Let me change it...


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok try again!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Now it says removed or private, most likely still private.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

OK I uploaded them to YouTube and put those in the post


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Those are soooo adorable! I just love the slo-mo action!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

aww yay I can see them. Great videos, I love super slow motion.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

:laugh: Those are great!!

What kind of camera did your husband get that does that??


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! We've been having A LOT of fun with this feature!!!

It's a Canon Elph 300HS

It's been really cool! We have a big DSLR that we use and we love it... but this one is so nice because it's so small. (we call the DSLR the neck-weight) While the pictures from the Elph don't have that "magic" that the DSLR captures, it's still very cool


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Man theres this one camera, a Casio EX-F1, I want it so bad, it is capable of a good amount of FPS. I have always wanted it for agility and running with doggies but never wanted to spend a lot on just that lol.
That is a sample of the quality and the slow motion speed it can get ;__;


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

those are some awesome shots!


----------

